# Colorieren am Computer- Wie genau geht das eigentlich?



## lord-krypto (12. April 2004)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und hatte leider noch nicht die Zeit alle Beiträge zu durchforsten. Da ich aber schnelle Hilfe brauche, hier eine Frage an alle:

Wer kann mir detailiert beschreiben, wie man Zeichnungen am Computer coloriert und welche Programme dazu am besten (bzw. am günstigsten) sind?

Ich arbeite gerade an einem Konzept für eine neue Zeichentrick-Serie und möchte diese dann nach Japan verkaufen.

Ich würde mich über eine nette Mail von euch freuen.

Tschüß und bis bald...


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. April 2004)

Als Programm kann ich dir Photoshop empfehlen, günstig ist das in der neuesten Version allerdings nicht. Bei Ebay kannst du dir aber Vorgängerversionen günstig ersteigern oder du lädst dir eine Testversion bei Adobe runter und entscheidest dich dann zum Kauf.
Zum Thema Colorieren kann ich dir die Suchen-Funktion empfehlen. Hier einige Ergebnisse:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=147425

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=133399

http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/airbrush_comic.htm

Ich hoffe es hilft dir, dich in die Materie einzulesen


----------



## Carndret (12. April 2004)

Die Tutorials auf GFXArtist sind auch alle sehr gut. Hier der Link:
http://www.gfxartist.com/features/tutorials


----------



## lord-krypto (13. April 2004)

*Dank an euch!*

Danke Radde und Cardret! Die links haben mir sehr geholfen. Noch gestern habe ich mit Photoshop die ersten Zeichnungen coloriert.

Viele Grüße... and may the ink always be with you...


----------

